# Dresser 515B



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Found a clean loader. 1987 Dresser 515B, International engine. Doesn't have quick attach or 3rd valve. Can these be added? Wanting to put a PlowMaxx on it.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

plowin-fire said:


> Found a clean loader. 1987 Dresser 515B, International engine. Doesn't have quick attach or 3rd valve. Can these be added? Wanting to put a PlowMaxx on it.


I would assume they could be added, Make sure you got a komatsu dealer around this will be your parts source. They also articulate different. Getting harder to get parts for but great machines.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

the control levers for the loader are also reversed


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

leolkfrm said:


> the control levers for the loader are also reversed


What you mean? I haven't been in it yet.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

leolkfrm said:


> the control levers for the loader are also reversed


This is correct, I like my old hough H 65 If you got to road it, It is the fastest loader I ever been in. Identical to my dresser basically.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

plowin-fire said:


> What you mean? I haven't been in it yet.


Looks like someone loved it somewhat decent shape. The articulation is on the cab part of machine. This makes them a little harder to control in reverse till you get used to it. The bucket levers are a little different, Can't remember how but no big thing.

Nothing that should discourage you from purchasing the machine. I'm not sure how familiar you are with loaders.
When you test it out when you go into 3rd gear it will clunk. This is normal and is even in the manual. Check for center pin play. If the center pin is bad it won't steer right or even perform correctly. Little play is ok on a older machine.

Check for blow by in that diesel, It has to have some brake at least were it will hold enough to load a truck. If it's dry and not leaking all over I would say in the $15k range. Get the numbers off the ID plate and call komatsu sometime they got good - bad info on the machine. They had data on mine including when it was purchased new to present. Does it have a transferable registration.

I would not give same money for a machine you can use on the road and one for off road use only.
I like it and hope it is okay and you can make a deal. Good Luck


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

He is asking 15k for it with the 14ft pusher. Has 1800 hrs. This guy is thr second owner. Could use front tires. Rears are new. Everything works


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

the arm lift and bucket controls are switched compared to newer ones, as i recall the first lever is bucket on the dresser, second arm lift,

no joystick...lol


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

plowin-fire said:


> He is asking 15k for it with the 14ft pusher. Has 1800 hrs. This guy is thr second owner. Could use front tires. Rears are new. Everything works


If he is advertising this hard I hope you don't miss it. I have no idea if he will move on price but a sniff of cash will make a difference to a seller. With the pusher this is a fair deal. Should be able to make your investment back your first year with it or close. If I had my mind made up and was ready to buy I would be getting on it. Don't be a day late and a dollar short. If I was looking I would have some serious interest in this machine and pusher. Good Luck


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Waiting for some interior pictures and trying to figure out a third valve setup for it. Would love to put a MetalPless 12-18 plowmaxx in it.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

plowin-fire said:


> Waiting for some interior pictures and trying to figure out a third valve setup for it. Would love to put a MetalPless 12-18 plowmaxx in it.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Anyone have any info on adding a 3rd valve or quick attach to it? Or keep looking for one that does?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

By the time you up fit that machine with the third valve, Quick disconnect and the MP you might spend another 15 to 18k. That would put you above machine value. Just do your home work. Very nice machine, Still a old dresser tho. Super low hours, That's why it looks the way it does, lol


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

i would think anything can be fabricated


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Not too worried about the quick attach. Paul said they can do plows with pin mounts as well. Just need a hydraulic port. Or don't run a wing plow.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

FredG said:


> By the time you up fit that machine with the third valve, Quick disconnect and the MP you might spend another 15 to 18k. That would put you above machine value. Just do your home work. Very nice machine, Still a old dresser tho. Super low hours, That's why it looks the way it does, lol


 Cost of the metalpless isnt really a factor since I can put it on other machines if I decide to trade later on.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

plowin-fire said:


> Not too worried about the quick attach. Paul said they can do plows with pin mounts as well. Just need a hydraulic port. Or don't run a wing plow.


This is JMO, With a machine that size the 14' pusher is enough for that machine in fact a 12' would be better. And of course it could be plumed for a hydraulic line. Usually around here 3rd valve is Referring to something on a machine with hydraulic pin so you can change buckets without leaving the cab of the machine.

This is great you don't need the quick disconnect. I don't know what the cost factor is but my buddy just had his sidewalk machine plumed for a drop spreader. I don't recall him complaining on what he payed. lol


----------

